# Early 1960s "Royal Crown" 3-speed - Save or discard?



## theholycow (Aug 19, 2007)

My parents had to downsize and needed to get rid of some of their junk. One such item was my mom's childhood bicycle. I took it home to salvage the Sturmey-Archer 3 speed hub for a possible future project, and to pull off the bell, fenders, and chain guard thinking I might hack them onto a newer bike as a surprise for my mom.

Once I got it all apart and threw the remaining portion back into my truck I wondered if maybe it was a classic that would be a shame to discard like that. Is it worth money in the mostly-restored condition that I could bring it to? Is it one-of-a-kind and worthwhile? Does it have some value other than sentimental?

It appears to be a run-of-the-mill 3 speed bike. I'd guess it's from the early 1960s, based on my mom's age. 26" wheels. Standard stuff, I think.

Here's some pictures:

Remaining portion of bike in my truck
http://www.flickr.com/photos/theholycow/1171958515

Decal near bottom of seat tube
http://www.flickr.com/photos/theholycow/1171958651

Decal on downtube
http://www.flickr.com/photos/theholycow/1172814450

Badge on head tube
http://www.flickr.com/photos/theholycow/1172814324

Altogether it doesn't look much different than this
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/1177.htm
except it hasn't got the generator or the lighting.

Is it a shame to send this to the landfill? Or is it no big loss, and I should enjoy the 3-speed hub and my mom should be impressed to see some nostalgia on a new bike?


----------



## theholycow (Aug 21, 2007)

**Bump**

Anybody?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2007)

I hate to dump anything but... yeah it isn't anything spectacular. looks like it is from the '70s to me.
Scott


----------



## thebikeguy (Aug 26, 2007)

It's definately an obscure make. Royal Knight? It looks like another Raleigh sub-brand. Not that there's anything "sub" about the quality of the bike. I'd have kept it whole. I like the more obscure brands. Not that they are neccesarily more valuable but interesting. The Sturmey Archer hub should have a date stamped into it. That will tell you the age. So, no you won't get rich restoring it but there may come the day you wished you had hung onto it. Food for thought.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 26, 2007)

find a mission or program that refurbishes bikes for the homeless or something. donate it!
Scott


----------

